# TOTAL FUTBOL ACADEMY 2012 TRY OUTS ANNOUNCEMENTS



## ra2010 (Jan 28, 2019)

*2012 TRYOUT INFO:
*
WE ARE LOOKING FOR EXTREMELY COMPETITIVE *2012* PLAYERS THAT DEMONSTRATE A HIGH LEVEL OF SOCCER UNDERSTANDING AS WELL AS TECHNICALLY SOUND AND WHO CAN COMMIT TO WEEKLY TRAINING A MINIMUM OF THREE TIMES PER WEEK.

TRYOUTS ARE SCHEDULED AS FOLLOWS:

*DATE*: 2/7/19 - THURSDAY

*TIME*: 8P

*LOCATION: *ESTEBAN TORRES HIGH SCHOOL
4211 DOZIER STREE
LOS ANGELES CA 90063


IF YOU FEEL YOUR SON HAS THE QUALITIES LISTED ABOVE, PLEASE CONTACT US FOR MORE INFORMATION AT: *ADMIN@TOTALFUTBOLACADEMY.COM*


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 28, 2019)

extremely competitive 6-7 year olds with high soccer IQs and extraordinary commitment levels? lol
the scary part is youll find the crazy parents out there that dont think this will burn kids out.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jan 28, 2019)

This might be one of the worst posts I’ve seen. TFA are a very good club with excellent teams and solid coaching but wtf are they talking about here with 6-7 yr olds? People do seem to get carried away easily in youth soccer. 

Good luck finding kids of that age with a ‘high level of soccer understanding’. And 8pm tryouts? Kids of that age are often tucked up in bed before 9pm. 

Reality check; come on.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 28, 2019)

Paul Spacey said:


> This might be one of the worst posts I’ve seen. TFA are a very good club with excellent teams and solid coaching but wtf are they talking about here with 6-7 yr olds? People do seem to get carried away easily in youth soccer.
> 
> Good luck finding kids of that age with a ‘high level of soccer understanding’. And 8pm tryouts? Kids of that age are often tucked up in bed before 9pm.
> 
> Reality check; come on.


Haha, missed the 8pm tryout time. Show how committed the parents, i mean kids, are.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 28, 2019)

I wonder is these are PRE PRE PRE PRE ACADEMY TEAMS....I just love these parents that say their pre academy , so cute, especially when their kids are 6-10 yr olds.  Hilarious!!!


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

46n2 said:


> I wonder is these are PRE PRE PRE PRE ACADEMY TEAMS....I just love these parents that say their pre academy , so cute, especially when their kids are 6-10 yr olds.  Hilarious!!!


Don't hate, appreciate. Just watch their young teams play and look at their track record. Then look at the Academy teams around So Cal and see how many kids spent time at TFA.


----------



## 46n2 (Jan 28, 2019)

No hate here buddy! TFA is a solid club and have had some amazing teams, been a fan for awhile, if you read my comment you will see that my comment is directed toward their verbiage...
Having good teams at the academy level has *nothing* to do with 6yr old kids in your club, especially when they're 8 years minimum away from academy status , maybe farther......
They have a few age groups that can play for sure, pretty good being top ten in multiple age groups in california.......


----------



## messy (Jan 28, 2019)

46n2 said:


> No hate here buddy! TFA is a solid club and have had some amazing teams, been a fan for awhile, if you read my comment you will see that my comment is directed toward their verbiage...
> Having good teams at the academy level has *nothing* to do with 6yr old kids in your club, especially when they're 8 years minimum away from academy status , maybe farther......
> They have a few age groups that can play for sure, pretty good being top ten in multiple age groups in california.......


Having good teams at the Academy level at TFA has everything to do with having the best young teams at 8, 9 and 10 years old. 
That said, I agree that the verbiage is a bit over the top for 6 year olds!


----------



## LBSoccer (Jan 29, 2019)

Looks like the original post was tweaked for the 2012 age group. Clearly a mistake. I hope.


----------



## Babas15 (Feb 3, 2019)

Tfa Has Shown Why they have the best youth system in Southern California, obviously they know what there doing.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 3, 2019)

Babas15 said:


> Tfa Has Shown Why they have the best youth system in Southern California, obviously they know what there doing.


As I said before, the market always has buyers.


----------



## Babas15 (Feb 3, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> As I said before, the market always has buyers.


Buyers and facts is very different. Nice try.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 3, 2019)

Babas15 said:


> Buyers and facts is very different. Nice try.


Yep facts were in the ad wording and words of the defenders (aka buyers). Nice of you to prove other people’s point.le:


By the way, no one has said the club doesn’t have good teams or doesn’t develop kids. You missed the issue. It’s okay, most parents/maangers/admins from clubs do.


----------



## Babas15 (Feb 3, 2019)

If the ad doesn't apply to you.. MOVE ON.. Simple.. Are you bringing your kid out? If not.. What's the point of putting negative shit on here.. Mr. Secret buyer.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 3, 2019)

Babas15 said:


> If the ad doesn't apply to you.. MOVE ON.. Simple.. Are you bringing your kid out? If not.. What's the point of putting negative shit on here.. Mr. Secret buyer.


Lol you must be new to Socal forums. Not a place for blind cheerleading  or if you don’t want people to point out nonsense.

To answer the question, no, i won’t be taking my kid out. I don’t keep my kid 6year old out on school days, to hopefully get my kid in bed by 10pm so I can show how “dedicated” I can be to a club trying to hard sell me the concept of club soccer at 6 years of age.


----------



## Babas15 (Feb 3, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Lol you must be new to Socal forums. Not a place for blind cheerleading  or if you don’t want people to point out nonsense.
> 
> To answer the question, no, i won’t be taking my kid out. I don’t keep my kid 6year old out on school days, to hopefully get my kid in bed by 10pm so I can show how “dedicated” I can be to a club trying to hard sell me the concept of club soccer at 6 years of age.


Cute response, carry on.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Lol you must be new to Socal forums. Not a place for blind cheerleading  or if you don’t want people to point out nonsense.
> 
> To answer the question, no, i won’t be taking my kid out. I don’t keep my kid 6year old out on school days, to hopefully get my kid in bed by 10pm so I can show how “dedicated” I can be to a club trying to hard sell me the concept of club soccer at 6 years of age.


Dude, they’re not “selling” anything. They raise money and give kids an essentially cost-free opportunity to play the best soccer in So Cal. 
You don’t like the schedule I don’t blame you. Many would rather not  have a 9-yr-old practicing until 10 pm. But they’re unsurpassed in the soccer experience they give the kids.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Dude, they’re not “selling” anything. They raise money and give kids an essentially cost-free opportunity to play the best soccer in So Cal.
> You don’t like the schedule I don’t blame you. Many would rather not  have a 9-yr-old practicing until 10 pm. But they’re unsurpassed in the soccer experience they give the kids.


That’s a good reply. I know they are solid in soccer. I was hammering the wording and the schedule - actually 6 year olds. I wouldn’t call myself a responsible parent if I thought otherwise - imo. 

Do you know what costs for the u6 program are? Are the older programs subsidized - see a lot of sponsors on the site? How much are dues on average? Honest question. Maybe other clubs can learn something if everyone is playing at virtually no cost.


----------



## messy (Feb 3, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> That’s a good reply. I know they are solid in soccer. I was hammering the wording and the schedule - actually 6 year olds. I wouldn’t call myself a responsible parent if I thought otherwise - imo.
> 
> Do you know what costs for the u6 program are? Are the older programs subsidized - see a lot of sponsors on the site? How much are dues on average? Honest question. Maybe other clubs can learn something if everyone is playing at virtually no cost.


I don’t know the fees, if any, for the real youngsters. I believe it’s pretty much all expense-free at the “main” TFA, all age groups. Pay for tournaments and ref fees only.
The chief of the club is a very resourceful guy and finds money every year, in support of his mission to get the best players, regardless of financial circumstances.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know the fees, if any, for the real youngsters. I believe it’s pretty much all expense-free at the “main” TFA, all age groups. Pay for tournaments and ref fees only.
> The chief of the club is a very resourceful guy and finds money every year, in support of his mission to get the best players, regardless of financial circumstances.


Intriguing. Too bad resources aren’t available for everyone regardless of talent level - but have to start somewhere and winning tends to lead to more support. Then money can be used to source more teams. 

I’ll have to pick his brain one of these days. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chalklines (Feb 3, 2019)

8pm for 6 year olds 3x a week min...... Lmao


----------



## Paul Spacey (Feb 3, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Intriguing. Too bad resources aren’t available for everyone regardless of talent level - but have to start somewhere and winning tends to lead to more support. Then money can be used to source more teams.
> 
> I’ll have to pick his brain one of these days. Thanks for the info.


Paul Walker, the guy in charge at TFA, is a very good man and has worked wonders getting sponsorships for the club. 

I met him a while back and he talked me through their approach; if I remember rightly (I’m sure he won’t mind me sharing this), almost all of the ‘official’ TFA teams are fully funded (those listed as Total Futbol Academy on league standings in full wording, NOT the abbreviated version ‘TFA’). I believe the other TFA offshoots and charters are like most other clubs where the majority pay and some kids perhaps get financial aid. The official teams also generally get the better players and so they are more successful than the charters and offshoots which IMO probably just use the ‘name’ for reputation and to attract players.

Full respect to Paul and his colleagues for the model they have created with the official TFA club. It would be fantastic to have more sponsored clubs and teams so that kids can play fully-funded.


----------



## ra2010 (Feb 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## ra2010 (Feb 11, 2019)

*2012 TRYOUT INFO:
*
WE ARE LOOKING FOR EXTREMELY COMPETITIVE *2012 * PLAYERS THAT DEMONSTRATE A HIGH LEVEL OF SOCCER UNDERSTANDING AS WELL AS TECHNICALLY SOUND AND WHO CAN COMMIT TO WEEKLY TRAINING A MINIMUM OF THREE TIMES PER WEEK.

TRYOUTS ARE SCHEDULED AS FOLLOWS:

*DATE*: EVERY THURSDAY "UNTIL FURTHER NOTICE"

*TIME*: 8P

*LOCATION: *ESTEBAN TORRES HIGH SCHOOL
4211 DOZIER STREE
LOS ANGELES CA 90063

https://www.totalfutbolacademy.com/news_article/show/993093


IF YOU FEEL YOUR SON HAS THE QUALITIES LISTED ABOVE, PLEASE CONTACT US FOR MORE INFORMATION AT: *ADMIN@TOTALFUTBOLACADEMY.COM*

ra2010, A moment ago Edit Report


----------

